# Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Juni 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt


----------



## SchnickNick (4. Juni 2010)

wenn dei gtx480 dann schön kühl und leise bleibt is des do gut.
aber was ist dass?!?!?!? WTF?!?!?! wer bitteschön steckt sich ne GRÜNE karte in den pc?!?!?!?


----------



## kuer (4. Juni 2010)

Das einzige Problem, was ich mit so einem Kühler habe, ist das ich eine 450,€ teure Karten nach dem Umbau ohne jeglich Garantie habe und noch zusätzlich Geld ausgeben muss. Dann doch lieber von Hersteller montiert und die voll Garantie auf die Karte.
Aber bitte nicht wie bei Zotag, die dann 90,-€ mehr haben wollen
Soll NV doch lieber einen vernünftigen Kühler bauen, denn die Karte ist an sich schon gut.


----------



## facehugger (4. Juni 2010)

Zotac hats ja vorgemacht, deren GTX470 AMP! bleibt auch unter Last schön
leise und kühl. 

Mal sehn, was der hoffentlich bald kommende Test des Accelero auf der GTX480 bringt...


----------



## ro0ney (4. Juni 2010)

weiß jemand wo in etwa der preis für den Lüfter liegt?


----------



## Hugo78 (4. Juni 2010)

Auf Arctic Cooling hab ich gewartet. 
So auf den ersten Blick kann ich jetzt keine Änderungen zwischen meinem "GTX Pro" und dem neuen "Plus" entdecken,
ausser den andersfarbigen Lüftern (edit: ist ja nur die Twintech eigenene Version),
aber die kommen eh gleich wieder runter und werden gegen zwei 120mm ersetzt, 
dass hatte bei mir nochmal 5°C weniger gebracht ...


Sollte NV zum Jahresende mit einer 475 oder 485 ums Eck kommen, wird der neue AC sicherlich gleich wieder drauf geklatscht. 

Oder ich schreib Edel-Grafikkarten.de mal ne Mail, dann machen die das und ich behalt meine Garantie.


----------



## X Broster (4. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr testet den Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 5870 in Kombination mit dem VRM-R4/R5.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2010)

ha wenn der auf die hd4890 in meinem htpc passt dann wärs, cool weil die is soooo laut 
Wie laut is der gute denn? Ausmaße?


----------



## Meza100 (4. Juni 2010)

Cool, dass Artic Cooling sowas jetzt entwickelt hat  Wer weiß wie viele draufgehen


----------



## Hatebreeder91 (4. Juni 2010)

Also der Kühler blockiert incl Grafikkarte 3 Slots.


----------



## Folterknecht (4. Juni 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr testet den Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 5870 in Kombination mit dem VRM-R4/R5.



Da wäre ich auch sehr dafür und zwar auf der 5870 und GTX480. In der Vergangenheit war ja die Kühlung der SpaWas bei Artic Cooling teilweise nicht die beste.



Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Vhailor (4. Juni 2010)

Hatebreeder91 schrieb:


> Also der Kühler blockiert incl Grafikkarte 3 Slots.



Das geht ja noch . Bei mir sinds mit den beiden Lüftern 4 Slots. Ich warte ja nur drauf, dass zukünftig immer größere Kühllösungen für eine Karte veranschlagt werden, die ich dann an dem Gehäuse pro Slot mit Schrauben und Kabelbinder in allen Richtungen fixieren muss. Weit entfernt ist der MK13 (beispielsweise) jedenfalls nicht davon. Eine Graka und das Board ist dicht !


----------



## tigra456 (4. Juni 2010)

Och man jetzt habe ich mir extra den *Arctic Cooling Accelero GTX Pro* für meine GTX 260 gekauft, um noch ne Weile damit auszukommen.

Jetzt steht dem Kauf der GTX 480 Gerneration nichts mehr im Wege.

Jungs nicht wegen Garantieverlust beim Kühlerwechsel jammern.

Dafür kost z.b. EVGA n paar Euro weiter und Garantie bleibt trotz Kühlerwechsel und Übertaktung erhalten. 
Es dürfen nur keine physischen Schäden verursacht werden.

Einer der Gründe, warum ich EVGA mag, obwohl sie keine Custom-Kühler im Programm haben.

Laut EVGA Seite "Limited Liftime Garantie" dürften Jahre sein.

Dann ergibt sich folgende Combo:

GTX 480
* +** Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus*
 + *Undervolting*
 + *OC*


----------



## Ripcord (4. Juni 2010)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Och man jetzt habe ich mir extra den *Arctic Cooling Accelero GTX Pro* für meine GTX 260 gekauft, um noch ne Weile damit auszukommen.



Genau wie bei mir  

Seit ein paar Tagen den Accelero XTREME GTX Pro auf meiner GTX260 Sonic (passt übrigends perfekt), die Leistung reicht mir noch locker aus, warte daher auf den Refrehchip oder die nächste Generation.


----------



## DAEF13 (4. Juni 2010)

Der Kühler ist samt Lüftern 3 Slots hoch, und benötigt sicher auch noch einen weiteren um Luft anzusaugen...

Das wäre mir ja ein zu hoher Platzbedarf, aber wenn das Teil gut kühlt, warum nicht...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (4. Juni 2010)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Jungs nicht wegen Garantieverlust beim Kühlerwechsel jammern.
> 
> Dafür kost z.b. EVGA n paar Euro weiter und Garantie bleibt trotz Kühlerwechsel und Übertaktung erhalten.
> Es dürfen nur keine physischen Schäden verursacht werden.
> ...



richtig ist einer der Vorteile von EVGA-Grafikkarten 
Zotac bietet dieses übrigens auch an


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. Juni 2010)

Der Kühler wird die GTX 480 bestimmt richtig gut im Griffen. Der Kühler schafft das auch mit der HD 5970. Hoffentlich testet PCGH die Karte auch.


----------



## Kaktus (4. Juni 2010)

Nicht mehr lange, dann werden kommende Gehäuse um Grafikkartenkühler drum herum gebaut weil dies das größte Teil im Gehäuse sein wird. 

Langsam wirds schon recht verrückt. Und auch ein bisschen traurig.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Nicht mehr lange, dann werden kommende Gehäuse um Grafikkartenkühler drum herum gebaut weil dies das größte Teil im Gehäuse sein wird.
> 
> Langsam wirds schon recht verrückt. Und auch ein bisschen traurig.



Nein, die Zkunft ist ganz einfach die Entwicklung besserer Architekturen, der Fertigungsprozess wird aufs minimalste geregelt. Produktionen werdne durch Forschung Entwicklung günstiger. Kühltechniken wie Wasserkühlung oder Stickstoff werden zum Einsatz kommen. Bei Home PC's wären es eine WaKü, bei Servern Stickstoff in flüssiger Form. Luftkülung ist derzeit noch mehr als ausreichend.

Dass das bei der GTX480 schon an Grenzen stößt, ist wirklich traurig. Niemand möchte so große Luftkühlungen im PC haben, nur für die grafikkarte. Das nimmt Platz, ist laut und sieht auch nicht gut aus.


----------



## Infusco (4. Juni 2010)

Aber ist schon traurig, wenn die Firma den Namen ihres eigenen Produkts nicht schreiben kann...


----------



## Kaktus (4. Juni 2010)

Infusco schrieb:


> Aber ist schon traurig, wenn die Firma den Namen ihres eigenen Produkts nicht schreiben kann...



 Hab ich gar nicht gesehen "Acceleo"  


@-MIRROR-
Ich hatte mal wwas von Kohlestoffröhrchen gelesen die zwischen den Schaltungen einer CPU verlaufen sollen damit direkt im DIE gekühlt werden kann. Traurig wie Ineffizient Energie verwendet wird. Auf der anderen Seite, man spart sich im Winter die Heizkosten.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Juni 2010)

@ Kaktus

Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie das aussieht. Hört sich aber nicht gerade so effizient für zukünftige technik und deren gesteigerte Abwärme an.


----------



## Kaktus (4. Juni 2010)

@-MIRROR-
Das hatte ich auch nur mal vor ca. 1 Jahr bei Golem aufgeschnappt. Was daraus geworden ist, oder ob das noch verfolgt wird weiß ich nicht. Ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt nicht, denn das würde bedeuten das man die TDP weiter nach oben treiben kann und ganz im ernst, langsam reicht es. 
Ich bin kein Stromsparfetischist, sonst hätte ich andere Hardware, aber so langsam, und das sieht man an den Kühlern deutlich, wird es wirklich extrem. Und wenn ich im Winter bei 2 laufenden Rechnern anfange zu schwitzen obwohl es draußen -5° ist und ich keine Heizung an habe, stimmt irgendwas nicht. Dabei habe ich höhere Decken als üblich und klein ist das Zimmer auch nicht.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Juni 2010)

Ja, also sprichst du jetzt von Abwärme oder von Stromkosten?

heutzutage gibt es sehr effiziente Netzteile, es gibt Energiespareinstellungen, die automatisch alufen, Stand-by-Schaltungen, wo ein Bildschim z.B. nur noch unter 2 Watt verbraucht. In Sachen Abwärme hat es imer WInter tatsächlich diesen Vorteil, auch wenn es sich witzig anhört. Viel mehr Strom kostet das aber nicht. Der PC wird dadurch ja einer starken Umgebungskälte ausgesetzt, eine ökologische Kühlung sozusagen, die auch noch kostenlos ist. Die Polkappen würden dadurch aber auch nicht abschmelzen 

Nvidias GTX480 stellt hier die Ausnahme dar, sie hat eine sehr hohe Abwärme, verbunden mit einem sehr hohen Strom Verbrauch, eine hohe TDP also. Das finde ich auch nicht gerade innovativ, obwohl die Architektur es ist. Sie ist bloß noch nicht ausgereift.


----------



## Kaktus (4. Juni 2010)

Von beidem. Sicher gibt es das alles und man bemüht sich ja in alle Richtungen und doch der Trend zum Stromsparen beim PC gibt es erst seid kaum 2 Jahren. Wer sparsam unterwegs sein will, kann das, aber allgemein ist es unglaublich was man an Strom braucht wenn man Leistung haben möchte. Der Trend ist am Stocken, die 480GTX zeigt aber wieder ein extrem negatives Bild. 

Die Abwärme, die ja mit dem Verbrauch einhergeht, steigt dementsprechend auch und sorgt für warme Füße im Winter. 

Ich würde mich eher darüber freuen wenn man versucht effiziente Wege zu gehen und nicht krampfhaft versucht die Beste Leistung zu erzielen, egal was es kostet.


----------



## Pyrodactil (4. Juni 2010)

*Arctic schrieb mir zurück*

wir arbeiten tatsächlich an einer Lösung, es handelt sich hierbei um den Accelero Xtreme Plus. Der Kühler wird voraussichtlich in den nächsten zwei Monaten verfügbar sein. Der Kühler auf der Inno3D Karte ist nicht von ARCTIC COOLING! Ich habe mir persönlich die Karte und den Kühler auf der Computex in Taipei angeschaut auch die Redakteure von ComputerBase haben wir über den Umstand informiert. Es handelt sich hier um eine Lösung die offensichtlich von unseren Kühlern inspiriert wurde, dennoch ist es kein Original. 

Puh, noch lange hin. Aber denn gehts hoffentlich cool  zu Sache. Zur Not in verbindung mit nem Termalright Spannungswandlerkühler VRM-G2.
Da ich mit nem Arctic Kühler janich mehr gerechnet habe, mache ich mir grad nen Zalman VF3000A kompatibel. (Löcher zulöten und mit ner Bohrschablone den Lochabstand von 58,5mm neu bohren.)


----------



## Gamersware (4. Juni 2010)

*Aus Arctic Cooling wird ARTIC inkl. neuem Logo*

Neu ist der kürzere Name: ARTIC 
Aus ?Arctic Cooling? wird ?Arctic? - 02.06.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## push@max (4. Juni 2010)

Endlich kommt etwas Bewegung in den Kühlermarkt der neuen Nvidia-Karten.

Wobei mich die Lösung des Thermalright mehr interessiert.


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Juni 2010)

Was meinst du mit der Lösung von Thermalright ?


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Juni 2010)

igentlich liegt das alle sin Nvidias hand. Wnen sie ihre Architektur effizienter und so umsetzen würden..

Sie müssen einfach an der Abwärme und dem Stromverbrauch stark arbeiten. Dann können sie auch höher getaktete grafikkarten rausbringen. Und die Hersteller können ihre bewährten Kühldesigns einsetzen mit anderer Optik oder auch ein paar Modifikationen. Das wäre schön.

Es liegt wie gesagt an nvidia, erst dann können die Hersteller vernünftige Karten mit vernünftigen Kühlungen anbieten, sodass Stromverbrauch, Abwärme und Lautstärke sich im normalen rahmen bewegen.

Aber in letzter Zeit hört man ja eh nichts mehr von Nvidia. Am Anfang eifrig mit ihren Stellungnahmen, dass es sich für Spieler ja SOWAS Von lohnen würd ezu warten und was weiß ich noch alles. Und dann...


----------



## orange619 (5. Juni 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit der Lösung von Thermalright ?


 Damit meint er das.


----------



## GaAm3r (5. Juni 2010)

Achso
Würde mich mal in der Praxis interesieren das Teil


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Juni 2010)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Aber in letzter Zeit hört man ja eh nichts mehr von Nvidia. Am Anfang eifrig mit ihren Stellungnahmen, dass es sich für Spieler ja SOWAS Von lohnen würd ezu warten und was weiß ich noch alles. Und dann...




Was hätte Nvidia machen sollen?
Zugeben das die Stock Kühlung der letzte Müll ist und damit die Grafikkarte nur auf Temp gehalten wird aber vom wirklich kühlen weit weg ist?
Dabei hätte man sich sicher mit einen Hersteller zusammentun können und was gscheites entwickeln

Die Lösung von Thermalright halte ich zwar für nicht praxistauglich aber das teil von Zalman z.B. hätte von Anfang an an die 470 und 480 Karten gehört. Dann wäre nur der etwas hohe Verbrauch übrig geblieben, aber vielleicht lernt ja Nvidia daraus und pfeift in Zukunft auf Monster GPUs.


----------



## Cey (21. Juni 2010)

NVIDIAs Kühler ist der einzige, der die Abwärme nach draußen bläst. (Von der Galaxy/KFA² GTX 470 GC abgesehen)

Wie willst du übertaktete SLI-Systeme realisieren, wenn der Gehäuseinnenraum mit mehreren 250W-Miniheizungen erwärmt wird, da is mit CPU-Kühlung nicht mehr viel, wenn der Kühler 70°C heiße Luft abbgekommt.

Von dem Standpunkt her, weiß ich nicht, wie man den Lüfter groß umdesignen könnte ohne die Abwärme ins Gehäuse zu pusten =/.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Juni 2010)

Gehäuselüfter ...


----------



## GaAm3r (21. Juni 2010)

Sehe ich auch so


----------



## Cey (22. Juni 2010)

Gehäuselüfter zwischen Grafikkarten und CPU oder zwischen mehreren Grafikkarte im SLI-Gespann, interessant


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Juni 2010)

Was für ein Schwachsinn !?
Denkst du nur weil die Lüfter nicht 1mm davor sind bringen sie nichts ???
Mit einem ordentlichem Airflow wird die Luft ausgetauscht , was willst du mehr.
Warme Luft steigt auf sprich Vorne unten rein und Hinten oben ein Lüfter raus


----------



## ravian (1. Juli 2010)

Weiß jemand, wann der Kühler ungefähr raus kommt ?
MfG


----------



## stefan.net82 (1. Juli 2010)

SchnickNick schrieb:


> wer bitteschön steckt sich ne GRÜNE karte in den pc?!?!?!?


 
das grüne pcb schaut wirklich eigenartig aus, würd ich mir auch nicht in den rechner schieben. 
der arctic kühler hingegen spricht mich sowohl optisch als auch technisch sehr an. 
gute arbeit!


----------



## ravian (2. Juli 2010)

Der Kühler sieht echt gut aus weiß jemand wann der erscheint ?


----------



## trucker1963 (7. Juli 2010)

Laut Auskunft von Caseking soll der Kühler gegen Ende August erscheinen,hatte mal im Supportthread angefragt.


----------



## Chimera (2. August 2010)

Servus. Hab gestern mal ne Anfrage an AC gemacht, ob nun echt Kühler für die GTX 4xx (vorallem für die GTX 460) kommen und wenn ja, wann die etwa erscheinen sollten. Folgende Antwort kam: "Dear Sir,
Yes,the cooling solution for GTX 4xx will be available within one month.Please check our website regularly for latest update."


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. August 2010)

Sample liegt hier.


----------



## Rocksteak (2. August 2010)

Sehr geil. Wer noch keine GTX480 hat, sollte sich dann wohl die von TwinTech kaufen. Fein gemacht.

EDIT: ARGH! Was soll das grüne PCB?! Die können ruhig mal orangene PCBs machen, das passt zu meinem Case


----------



## Pr0t0type (17. August 2010)

Geht ja immer mehr in die Richtung besser  Ich warte auf 2 Slot Kühlung für GTX 470 !


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. August 2010)

Wie gut bringt der die wärme ausm case? Nicht dass es so ne systemheizung wie von prolimatech wird


----------



## Chimera (17. August 2010)

Die AC Kühler sind nicht darauf ausgelegt rauszuschafeln, war schon beim Twin Turbo nicht der Fall und ist auch bei den grösseren nicht der Fall. Effektiv gibt es nur eine Kühlerart, die warme Luft nach draussen trägt: der Direct-Exhaust-Kühler. Man kann natürlich auch so gut wie jeden Kühler bisschen umbauen und mit ner Abdeckung versehen, damit die Luft rausgeblasen wird, doch ob die Kühlung dann noch gut wirken kann, muss man halt testen.
Das Prinzip von den AC Kühlern ist ja sehr simpel: man nehmen nen Kühlkörper und lässt nen Lüfter dagegen blasen, fertig.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. August 2010)

bald kommen towerkühler für grakas


----------



## Chimera (20. August 2010)

News: der Kühler ist bei Arctic Cooling aufgeschaltet  Leider fehlt noch immer einer für die 460-er, aber immerhin kann man jetzt schon mal die 465-480 leise kühlen: Arctic Cooling. Jetzt muss er nur in den Shops auftauchen und nicht allzu teuer sein.


----------



## WallaceXIV (12. Oktober 2010)

Ist der Kühler irgendwo erhältlich?


----------



## Rocksteak (12. Oktober 2010)

Wie es aussieht nur im AC Shop. Link


----------



## WallaceXIV (13. Oktober 2010)

Da kann man leider nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen, warum ist der denn sonst nirgends erhältlich?


----------



## PEG96 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hier ist ein Test Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME Plus Review - Page 1 - Introduction & Specifications


----------



## Noodels87 (13. Oktober 2010)

Das sind die einzigen infos die ich momentan bekommen konnte.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...rctic-accelero-xtreme-plus-2.html#post2273888

Demach müsste man ihn ja bald bekommen. Mich wundert nur das er noch nirgend wo gelistet wird.


----------



## WallaceXIV (13. Oktober 2010)

Meiner Information nach war er schon mal erhältlich, weiß aber nicht warum jetzt nicht mehr.


Wie werden denn die Sapnnungswandler bei der GTX280 Version gekühlt? Ist das bei der GTX470/480 kein Problem mehr, weil das in Test nie untersucht wird?


----------



## jupph (25. Oktober 2010)

Caseking listet ihn jetzt als lagernd: link

Fragt sich nur wo man das Montagekit auswählen kann...


----------



## Noodels87 (26. Oktober 2010)

Bis jetzt noch nirgendwo siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...rctic-accelero-xtreme-plus-4.html#post2336309


----------

